# Can anyone recommend a good reading light with an Oberon cover?



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

I suppose the title says it all. Just looking for a light to be able to do some nightime reading and also plays nice with an Oberon cover.

Thanks


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I use a Kandle when I need a reading light with my Oberon.  I generally clip it to the edge of the oberon behind the kindle.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I just recieved the Octovo Solis, and am so far very impressed. The soft light reaches all the way to the bottom of the page and is at just the right angle as not to cause glare. The light fits well when my skinned kindle is in both my Javoedge flip case and my Oberon. Also, it uses 1 AA battery as opposed to the watch batteries used by the Kandle (which ended up being one of the major reasons I chose the solis over the kandle). The cost is a bit pricey at $30, but imo was very worth it.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Another vote for the Octovo light!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just ordered the Octovo Solis.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I use the Kandle and love it.


----------



## Gazerwolf (Dec 24, 2009)

I just got an Octovo Solis.  It sticks less than an inch out of my Oberon cover. I've had it on my K2 since I got it two days ago.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

After reading the reviews here and on Amazon, I just ordered the Octovo Solis. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I still like my old faithful Mighty Bright light. Worked great on my Oberon for my K1, works great on my Amazon (redesign) cover for my K2 and my Nancy Drew platform cover. Runs on 2 AAA batteries (which last a LONG time) and has a nice long flexible neck for positioning it just right for whatever position I'm in.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I've tried many of the available lights: the Kandle, Mighty Bright, eluminator, Verilux and Octovo Solis;
the only 2 I really use are the e-luminator for use with my M-Edge cases
and for use with Oberon, I recommend the Octovo Solis







(if you use this link it will connect you through Kindleboards affiliate link, otherwise you can click on the affiliate link above)
It's a beautifully designed, compact, light-weight light that gives great screen illumination.
And a big plus is Amazon carries them now (when I bought mine, I had to pay $10 shipping).


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Is the Solis as bright as the mighty bright?


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the Octovo also!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I have not tried Octovo light, but I love my Kandle. I have used Might Bright and didn't care for it at all. It gives great light, but it's so bulky and shifts around that I just couldn't use it. I think you just have to find what works for you.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I finally caved in and got the Octovo light through the affiliate link (thank you for making it so easy Ayuryogini  !). I just thought that as I'm traveling on Monday, this would be nice to have, as it seems to be so small and light to carry (especially compared to my Verilux, which I really like, but well, it's big!) - just hope I like it as much as I think I will as I just paid for Saturday delivery (because I'm an idiot and just realized this might be a good idea... Oh well...).


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a short update to say that I got my Octovo light today and wow! I have to admit that it's VERY nice: super small/compact and light, strong non-glare lighting and love the fact that it only needs 1 AA battery. Apart from the Noreve, I can't imagine a case it wouldn't go well with either.

The only thing missing, really, is a small carrying case, but turns out I have a perfect cute little pouch that was lying, around that can accommodate the Octovo with a couple extra batteries (for spares as as of now I have no idea how long the light goes on 1 battery)  

So thank you Ayu, for once again enabling me simply through the virtue of posting


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Did you just say the Octovo Solis won't work with my Noreve cover  I was all set to order one.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

no...i don't believe the solis will work with the noreve because of the snug fit and the rail system.  sorry


----------



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

I can confirm the Solis will not work with the Noreve, and I LOVE that light.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I might have to check out the Solis. I have the Kandle, and now that I've used up the two sets of batteries it came with, I realize it's going to cost me a small fortune over time for the batteries. I wish there was a light that could also be plugged in, since I do 99% of my reading in bed at night, and I tend to go through a lot of battery life.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Neo said:


> I finally caved in and got the Octovo light through the affiliate link (thank you for making it so easy Ayuryogini !).


You're welcome!!!!



Neo said:


> Just a short update to say that I got my Octovo light today and wow! I have to admit that it's VERY nice: super small/compact and light, strong non-glare lighting and love the fact that it only needs 1 AA battery. Apart from the Noreve, I can't imagine a case it wouldn't go well with either.
> 
> .....
> So thank you Ayu, for once again enabling me simply through the virtue of posting


Always glad to enablehelp.  
I'm really glad you like it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> I might have to check out the Solis. I have the Kandle, and now that I've used up the two sets of batteries it came with, I realize it's going to cost me a small fortune over time for the batteries. I wish there was a light that could also be plugged in, since I do 99% of my reading in bed at night, and I tend to go through a lot of battery life.


 It also comes in purple and pink.

This one is rechargeable, a fair number of Kindlers like it (even has some pics of it on a K1) - much as I like my Mighty Bright, this looks like an interesting option.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

pattyaz said:


> I use a Kandle when I need a reading light with my Oberon. I generally clip it to the edge of the oberon behind the kindle.


This.... worked great on an international flight


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Meemo said:


> It also comes in purple and pink.
> 
> This one is rechargeable, a fair number of Kindlers like it (even has some pics of it on a K1) - much as I like my Mighty Bright, this looks like an interesting option.


Thanks Meemo! I saw the Mighty Bright when picking a light for my husband to use with his DTBs, but I wasn't sure if it worked with the Kindle as well. I'll have to check it out. And the second one looks interesting too. I hope someday more of these lights come with the option to plug them in.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I use a head lamp. There are many options and come in handy when you lose power. You can use both hands and have a great flashlight that shows you everything that you need to see.

http://www.rei.com/category/40006352


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Is there anyway a M-Edge E-luminator 2 light could fit in a Oberon case? I like the cases but I am fairly addicted to the ease of using the M-Edge (I have the Platform and the Halsea) and how the light fits in so nicely.

Anyone know? I really don't want to buy another light!


----------



## Pam I. (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm hesitant to buy yet another light too, but I'm not happy with my Mighty Bright or my Great Northern. I was looking at the Kandle but it doesn't seem right for me either. Went to look at the Octovo Solis on Amazon but they are currently unavailable. I have an Oberon cover and I want something that is preferably rechargeable, bright light low glare, and works well with the Oberon cover. Any recommendations will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love the headlamp. I posted a link to a web page with many head lamp options.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

AlexJouJou said:


> Is there anyway a M-Edge E-luminator 2 light could fit in a Oberon case? I like the cases but I am fairly addicted to the ease of using the M-Edge (I have the Platform and the Halsea) and how the light fits in so nicely.
> 
> Anyone know? I really don't want to buy another light!


A couple months ago, I read a post where someone had just tucked the plastic part of the e-luminator light into the space behind the Kindle (not between the Kindle and the cover, but in that "pocket" behind the Kindle) and they thought it worked well; however, there isn't room in the cover to store it there. 
That's one thing I like about the Octovo Solis, I often just keep it attached to the top of my Kindle, and if I want to remove it, it's super easy to store in my handbag, or anywhere else convenient.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lovesangelrn said:


> I just recieved the Octovo Solis, and am so far very impressed. The soft light reaches all the way to the bottom of the page and is at just the right angle as not to cause glare. The light fits well when my skinned kindle is in both my Javoedge flip case and my Oberon. Also, it uses 1 AA battery as opposed to the watch batteries used by the Kandle (which ended up being one of the major reasons I chose the solis over the kandle). The cost is a bit pricey at $30, but imo was very worth it.


I'm interested in this light but the picture on its Amazon page shows it to be very bright toward the top of the page and quite dark at the bottom. I sent a Kandle back because of this problem. Those of you who have the Solis, is this picture accurate? Is it true that the bottom of the screen is as dark as the picture shows? Some of your own pictures would be helpful.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

DD said:


> I'm interested in this light but the picture on its Amazon page shows it to be very bright toward the top of the page and quite dark at the bottom. I sent a Kandle back because of this problem. Those of you who have the Solis, is this picture accurate? Is it true that the bottom of the screen is as dark as the picture shows? Some of your own pictures would be helpful.


That picture shows it with a DX and I don't have direct experience with that, I have the regular Kindle 2; 
With my Kindle, I experienced the same thing with the Kandle that you did; it just didn't illuminate well to the bottom of the screen.

However, with the Octovo Solis, it illuminates the whole screen really well; I can imagine with the DX, it may not due to the larger screen, but with the K2, it's great.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

That photo is of the K2, not the DX. The DX is bigger than that and also has a different keyboard and also has no buttons on the left.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> That picture shows it with a DX and I don't have direct experience with that, I have the regular Kindle 2;
> With my Kindle, I experienced the same thing with the Kandle that you did; it just didn't illuminate well to the bottom of the screen.
> 
> However, with the Octovo Solis, it illuminates the whole screen really well; I can imagine with the DX, it may not due to the larger screen, but with the K2, it's great.


I do believe that's a K2 in the picture. It's good to hear that the Solis lights the whole screen on your K2. Is it a nice bright light? Have you seen a Mighty-Bright? Is it at least as bright as the Mighty-Bright lower setting? I like a pretty bright light. Hope you don't mind all my questions. I just hate going through returns and I'd like to know as much as I can before I order this.


----------



## Delan (Jan 23, 2010)

I currently have the Kandle, but I'm not a big fan of it. It only lights up the bottom of the screen when the batteries are brand new. After a bit of use you have to really focus to read the bottom half of the kindle. Its worse if you attach the kandle to the top of the oberon case. I often have to take the kindle out of the case and attach the kandle to it just so I can see the bottom half of the screen.

I have the Belkin Clip-On coming in the mail. I'll let you know what I think about it when I get a chance to play with it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Is the Octovo Solis even available any more? I can't find any place that still has it in stock or even anticipates getting any more in. Where are all of you finding it


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Is the Octovo Solis even available any more? I can't find any place that still has it in stock or even anticipates getting any more in. Where are all of you finding it


Amazon, it appears has run out (maybe all our recommendations overwhelmed them, lol). It looks like Octovo still has them in stock though. Here's the link


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you for the link


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Is the Octovo Solis even available any more? I can't find any place that still has it in stock or even anticipates getting any more in. Where are all of you finding it


Wow! Got mine just in time then. Thanks for all those who recommended it. The Octovo is indeed a great light for the Kindle. I'm loving it. The whole page is illuminated and the light is slightly angled down toward the screen so there's really no stray light that intrudes upon my wife sleeping right next to me. She hates some other light I have that I use for paper books. So far, not a single complaint with the Octovo. It passes the sleeping wife test. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Here is a review and pictures of my Octovo Solis:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28036.0.html

It should easily fit with your Oberon nicely.


----------

